# Calculatrice xcode...



## Kilka (25 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

je suis débutante en xcode, et j'essaie de coder une calculatrice avec des touches pour chaque numéros. Je n'ai pas trouve de sources sur le net pour y parvenir, donc j'ai pondu des lignes de codes mais ça ne marche pas.

J'aurais bien besoin qu'une peronne plus experte que moi ai la gentillesse de regarder ces lignes de codes pour me dire si je suis dans la bonne direction ou non:




> #import <Cocoa/Cocoa.h>
> 
> @interface Calcul : NSObject{
> 
> ...







> #import "Calcul.h"
> 
> @implementation Calcul
> /*- (IBAction)btnEffaceid)sender {
> ...


----------



## ntx (25 Avril 2011)

Apparemment il n' y pas que en "Xcode" que tu es débutante. :rateau: Il faudrait commencer par apprendre à coder en C et savoir maîtriser quelques notions de programmation objet avant de te lancer dans Cocoa  C'est quoi ces déclarations de variables au milieu de ton code source


----------

